
CensorZilla - nickb
http://www.jwz.org/doc/censorzilla.html
======
randomwalker
One thing that stuck out was the consensus among all parts of the source that
Motif sucks :-) I was also surprised by the number of comments along the lines
of "This is a Hack for shipping 3.0beta4!!" that were never taken out later. I
suppose this kind of cruft accrues in all really big projects.

Some funny bits excerpted:

ns/lib/libmime/mimehdrs.c # define terry_has_lost_his_mind_and_also_macs_suck
0

ns/cmd/macfe/central/medithyper.cp PissOnThisDocument(fHContext);

ns/cmd/xfe/dialogs.c #ifdef Motif_doesnt_suck

cmd/xfe/editordialogs.c: char* fuck;

nspr/src/sco_license.c: SCO has this whacked-out licensing library that's more
trouble than

That last line was prescient :-)

~~~
decode
I like this group:

cmd/xfe/prefdialogs.c: Motif is such a categorical piece of shit. I hate my
job, I hate

cmd/xfe/prefdialogs.c: away, probably because of some bullshit to do with it
being a modal

cmd/xfe/prefdialogs.c: exactly what that fucking two-stage-destroy bullshit
was supposed to

cmd/xfe/prefdialogs.c: of these days, I fucking swear. I'm going to go Postal
Worker and

------
PStamatiou
I personally enjoy browsing google code for "here be dragons"

[http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22Here...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22Here+be+dragons%22&btnG=Search)

~~~
ks
"Temporary fix" can also be entertaining. I wonder about the age of the oldest
temporary fix still in use?

[http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22Temp...](http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=%22Temporary+fix%22)

------
chime
Did he really type it all out? If it was printed on paper, why not OCR it?

~~~
lliiffee
"I can tell from your comment that you've never used OCR"

